# Drywall garage in winter?



## Dave43026 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello! I got the bright idea to drywall the exterior walls of my attached but unheated garage this week. I have put in the insulation, and am planning to put up the drywall next. However, it's pretty cold outside these days (Temps below freezing) and I've been reading that finishing drywall in cold temperatures is a no no. So, I'm wondering what my path forward should be. 

1) put up drywall and finish in cold temps?
2) put up drywall and wait until spring to do any finishing work?
3) hold off on all drywall installation until spring, but leave insulation as is

If I hold off on drywall installation, is it ok to leave the insulation exposed/uncovered? Any input is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Drywalling in cold weather just has to do with mud not drying. Go ahead and drywall and wait until warmer weather to mud.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Drywalling is done all of the time during the Winter months. You just have to run heaters in the structure while doing the mud work, and while it is drying.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

won't take much to heat it if you are well insulated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And you are using 5/8 fire rock on the walls all the way to the roof on the side that's attached to the house right?
Some areas require you to use 5/8 on the whole gargae since it's attached.
Might want to check into that with the building dept.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I assumed its not heated. If your insulated and have heat no problem.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

yea you can screw the drywall up. just no mudding


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

you would save yourself money if you put it off. no expense with heating


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As Joe said check your local codes some you must double layer the wall shared with the house. If you have no heat you can hang the rock but don't mud if you have heat go for it. If you decide to go ahead and finish it a fan may also be helpful to keep the air moving this will help it to dry.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

joecaption said:


> And you are using 5/8 fire rock on the walls all the way to the roof on the side that's attached to the house right?
> Some areas require you to use 5/8 on the whole gargae since it's attached.
> Might want to check into that with the building dept.


How do you know the shared wall isn't already drywalled?

There's water in drywall mud, if it freezes it can get ugly. If it was mine, I'd hang it this winter and wait to mud it until it's warmer, or introduce a little heat to finish it off this winter..............


----------



## Dave43026 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. The walls that are shared by living areas were already drywalled with the 5/8 thickness. I used 1/2 inch on the remaining walls after checking out building codes. I think I'll use a heater to finish things off, or just hold off until spring. 

Thanks again for all of your input.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Use a dehumidifier as well if you mud


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

With a bit of heat and a fan, with insulation in there and a shared wall with the house, you should be fine - should keep the temps at 40 or above. Use setting compound since drying will be slow.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

you know what. i just realized i may have to drywall sometime in february/march. its' 30 degrees right now. doh!


----------



## hoang608 (Dec 28, 2012)

M?i cÃ¡c b?n ghÃ© tham website sieuthihoctap.com d? tham kh?o cÃ¡c sÃ¡ch vÃ* bang dia h?c t?p hÃ*ng d?u Vi?t Nam v?i hon 10000 DVD video h?c t?p v? nhi?u linh v?c nhu: Ngo?i ng?, tin h?c, kinh t?, k? nang m?m, th? thao, y h?c, thi?u nhi, khiÃªu vu, n?u an ...

Website: [url]www.sieuthihoctap.com


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

hoang608 said:


> M?i cÃ¡c b?n ghÃ© tham website sieuthihoctap.com d? tham kh?o cÃ¡c sÃ¡ch vÃ* bang dia h?c t?p hÃ*ng d?u Vi?t Nam v?i hon 10000 DVD video h?c t?p v? nhi?u linh v?c nhu: Ngo?i ng?, tin h?c, kinh t?, k? nang m?m, th? thao, y h?c, thi?u nhi, khiÃªu vu, n?u an ...
> 
> Website: [url]www.sieuthihoctap.com


If you go to the website I think this is spam. But I'm not really sure.


----------

